# Pc Party Spiel Tester gesucht!



## KalleCoxer (14. April 2020)

Hallo Leute,


Ich bin neu hier und wollte mein einfaches programmiertes *Trinkspiel* mit Ihnen teilen. 




Es macht sehr *viel Spaß* und schafft eine tolle Atmosphäre.




Es ist für* bis zu 10 Spieler!* (Ansonsten müssen Sie Teams bilden)




Es ist für Corona vorbereitet und wird im Videochat abgespielt, während einer von Ihnen das Spielbrett streamt.




Es wäre mega cool, wenn Sie es testen, vielleicht sogar mit teilen, verbreiten und mir ein Feedback geben würden.



*Hier können Sie es herunterladen:*


Deutsche Version: https://bit.ly/GameOfDrinks_Beta
Englische Version:  https://bit.ly/GameOfDrinks


Beispiel aus der Englischen Version:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

